# 1st Grow Question



## Skavenger (Mar 13, 2010)

This is my first grow I got 5 GHS kings kush germin right now. My question is when you put them in plastic cups to sprout do you place holes on the cups? And if so how many. NEWB question but want to get it right never grown before not even bagseed. thanks in advance


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea man you need holes for drainage or else when you over water the soil will be too wet and the roots will start to rot and your plant will die. Put as many holes as you like, whatever you think will get the job done. I usually put like 5 or 6 holes in the bottom. 

Also man read the growers guide in the indoor growing forum to learn a lot of helpful info on growing. If this really is your first time ever growing man you've got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## dinkiefeet (Mar 13, 2010)

dont be too worried m8 not as hard as i thought as long as you read and talk to people on mp. also if you can get hold of it jorges cervantes indoor outdoor growers bible excellent book for all aspects of growing, quite detailed in parts and full of great pics for references, a must on any beginners bookshelf still refer to mine now.


----------

